# CQ WW 160 CW 2010

## ua6lcn

cq ww 160 cw 2010.         so.hp    943qso 21+63 mult 412356 total ,       eu rus.                  40           .      .           -?  ? .  .javascript**:emotico  n(' :Super: ')

----------


## eu6af

91-93

----------


## EY8MM

. 
http://www.ng3k.com/Misc/cq160c2010.html

 ,      2009 .

----------


## rv6ljk

DX   .  DL2KQ+K9AY  8 .    .

----------


## RX1AL

,     windom  80/160.
,     .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 


     PY0, PJ  T70A.  2-   - ?

----------


## nomade

*.*
      qrz.ru.
  .
  235 QSO  47 . 100      .

----------


## Alex rw9wt

A7/M0FGA  31.01   100    .
EF8M -  .
T70A -   ,   31.01
  PQ0F, YE1C   100    ...
   - 9    160    ~ 3    DX
 -      9-  5-.

----------


## ua3aif

.    .       ,         KV4FZ.  PJ2T   ,    , .    -  .       .      XE2WWW,    .   (RA3AH)  VP9 .  -  .
  ua3aif

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

QSO - XE2WWW.       160.      XE2WWW,  XE1RCS.

----------


## RV9CX

> ,   .    .


,   !

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> Yuri, ut7uw
> 
>      QSO - XE2WWW.       160.      XE2WWW,  XE1RCS.
> 
> 
>    ?


RX BV
TX GP

----------

ua6lcn

----------


## ua6lcn

> ,   .    .


   ,    , ?

----------

